# Thought it was high time I introduced myself!



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Well, after being on here for a few months and asking a few questions I think it's about time I oficially said hello & showed you all some pictures of my project  

I'm hoping this will stimulate some more replies to my questions, as I have had a somewhat frosty response to date  

Anyway, as some of you may have noticed - I don't own a skyline as such. I do however own the heart of a skyline - an RB26DETT  

I'm in the process of putting it into my Nissan 200sx S14a.
Here's some pics of my car to start the ball rolling:


























Now last year, I decided to undertake an engine swap. I wanted the RB engine, so to cut a very long story short - I bought one 

This was the engine when I first bought it:









And this is it now:









To date, I have fitted the following...

New Cambelt, Tensioner & Idler pulley
Cometic Plenum/throttle body gasket set
Sump removed & sent off for modification (Thanks to Chris Wilson  )
HKS Fuel Rail
HKS 680cc Injectors
Lots of Polishing (HUGE thanks to Eddie for this! )

I have ordered the following which should be with me in around two weeks

HKS GT-SS Turbos
Apexi Power FC & Commander
Tomei Sump baffle

Bit's I am not sure on which I will be asking questions on / have already asked are:

Twin plate clutch (prob going with OS Giken STR)
Fuel Pressure regulator

(There's probably more of the above but I can't think at the moment).

There is a longer thread with alot more pictures on the SXOC where I usually reside which is http://www.sxoc.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=202731&highlight=RB26DETT

I have also spent alot of time & money bracing the chassis & replacing almost every bush on the car with uprated versions. It's been a long, and very time consuming task but I hope the results will speak for themselves when it is finished 

















Well, that's it really. I hope you can understand & be patient with me when I ask all of these questions but I am eager to learn & enjoy doing things myself 

Jay


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome !


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wow nice car and great project mate:smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absolutely stunning :smokin: 

what did the front seats come out of? 

Looking forward to seeing more pics of it with the RB inside.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> absolutely stunning :smokin:
> 
> what did the front seats come out of?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more pics of it with the RB inside.


Hi steve 

The seats were out of a Honda Acura (sp?). Custom subframes were the order of the day with these. Just a shame they don't recline without winding them all the way forward


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks brilliant, that's gong to be great fun when it's finished. :smokin: 

Glad everything seems to be going well so far. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great looking job 

Bet that will be fun to drive in the wet  

Good pictures too keep us posted 

Dave.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great project!

very nice car


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very Impressive....:smokin:


----------



## CliveJ (Sep 9, 2005)

*Nice job...*

Fabulous job - obviously very thoroughly done. 

Have you seen the May issue of Japanese Performance mag.? It features a similar transplant.

Looking forward to seeing the finished article - it'll be great...

CliveJ


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice, but with all that money your spending u could have bought a skyline. But this is a nice project that your putting together.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet project. Definitely a lot of hard work.

Cya O!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Lovely car and great project!

Was that photo taken at JAE last year?

Claire


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

You've made me want to strip down my car and paint all it's underside bits ... superb looking car - very clean mate


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello mate, love your car mate....looking at it im starting to miss my old s14a  

You're gonna love the sound of a RB26 firing up :smokin:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

sweet project 

Simon


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Hustlehouston said:


> Very nice, but with all that money your spending u could have bought a skyline. But this is a nice project that your putting together.


I don't like to conform to the norm  

The Truth is, I'd spent so much on the handling, stopping, Bracing, Bushing etc. on the 200SX it'd cost me an arm and a leg to get the skyline up to the same standard!



s2gtr said:


> Great looking job
> 
> Bet that will be fun to drive in the wet
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave  - Traction control is going to be a must LoL!



Booty-licious said:


> Lovely car and great project!
> 
> Was that photo taken at JAE last year?
> 
> Claire


Yep - You've got a keen eye there Claire 

I'm hoping to have it ready for this years show, so make sure you all come & check it out  -It'll be on the SXOC stand  

Thanks for all the other comments guy's / girls! It gives me the kick up the **** I need to get it finished


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

The seats are from an Accord Type-R


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Awesome project 

What diff do you plan to use ?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Its got an R34 GT-T diff and driveshafts.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

BenTaylor200 said:


> The seats are from an Accord Type-R


LoL - What a prized twat I am, I always get that wrong  

Cheers Ben!


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

BenTaylor200 said:


> Its got an R34 GT-T diff and driveshafts.



Nope, it has an R34 GTT diff with R33 GTSt driveshafts.

Hello Jay. About time you said what you were doing here 

Lemme know when you need a hand again buddy  :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

very very nice
Are you doing all this work yourself ?
If so then proud you should be!!!!!!!!
I seem to remember a small Ap-tuning sticker on your car at JAE :smokin: 

Jay


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

blueskygtr said:


> very very nice
> Are you doing all this work yourself ?
> If so then proud you should be!!!!!!!!
> I seem to remember a small Ap-tuning sticker on your car at JAE :smokin:
> ...


I've done all the work to date (bar the powder coating) It's the only way to learn :smokin: 

I don't think it had an AP tuning sticker on, but it should do the amount of work and advice I have had from Gary! - The bloke's a legend


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That's a stunning SX. One of the nicest I've seen, tastefully done imho. 

Congratulations and good luck with the rest of the project.

Regards
Nito


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

NITO said:


> That's a stunning SX. One of the nicest I've seen, tastefully done imho.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck with the rest of the project.
> 
> ...


Why Thank you sir


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Fantastic.:smokin:


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

*Update!*

For those of you that didn't make it to JAE, or spent all day drinking beer by the GTR OC stand :squintdan here's some pictures of where the car is now.

It's in desperate need of some TLC on the outside, as the bonnet is matt black & the bumper is scratched & chipped to buggery as it's been nocking about the garage for the last 7 months.

This will have to wait though as i'm royally skint now :wack: 


































After a mishap with the valeters making a mess of my wheels, they were never right. As much as I loved the bronze, you can't get the same finish in the UK, as they are hard anodized. A skill it seems only RAYS seem to possess  

So, I took the brave decision to have them refurbished in a different colour. After previously seing pictures of the R34 Z tune, there could be only one choice: Satin black. 

I must say, I was VERY nervous about getting them done, but I really like the results. I think they definately make the car look harder :nod: 

























A pic of the R34 GTT rear brake set-up. They balance out the AP fronts perfectly & she now brake's nice & flat  










Current spec is:
Bomex front bumper
Bomex side skirts
Bomex type 2 mirrors
Jap spec rear bumper
Kouki rear bumper aprons
Chargespeed 20mm wider front wings
JDM R33 spoiler
C West style Grille
Satin Black Nismo LM GT4 alloys (4 @ 18 x 9.5j ET 30)
TOYO Proxes T1S's


Recaro seats on custom rails
Defi BF Boost & EGT gauges in Greddy A pillar pod
Defi HUD
HKS EVC 5 Boost controller
HKS Turbo Timer

Nissan Skyline RB26DETT engine conversion
HKS 680cc Injectors
HKS GT-SS Turbo's
HKS Fuel Rail
Apexi twin induction kits
Cometic Metal plenum gaskets
HKS metal Manifold gaskets
Braided oil & water feeds
Apexi Power FC & Commander
Koyo Rad
Apex performance 96mm thick intercooler with custom stainless steel 76mm pipework
Apexi N1 Dual style exhaust
Walbro 255 fuel pump
Nismo engine mounts
Nismo Gearbox mount
Oil filter relocation kit with 19 row oil cooler


Tein HA Coilovers
Front upper, Front lower, Rear upper & rear lower braces
R34 GTT Helical Diff
Adjustable rose jointed Camber, Tension, Traction & Toe arms
Nismo Diff bushes
All other bushes replaced with powerflex poly bushes
AP Racing 6 pot calipers with 356mm grooved rotors (Front)
Nissan Skyline R34 GTT Rear brake conversion
Brake master cylinder stopper
Ferodo DS2500 pads
Goodrich braided brake lines 

I'd like to lastly say a HUGE thanks to Gary, Chris & Christian @ APT. Without their hard work, help & dedication this would never have been ready for JAE :clap: :bowdown1:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Absolutely stunning, seen this in progress for a long time, and only just realised it was complete.

You have PM by the way.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Absolutely stunning, seen this in progress for a long time, and only just realised it was complete.
> 
> You have PM by the way.


Why thankyou sir 

PM'd you back opcorn:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Great to meet you in person mate!!!!! 
JAE was fun to say the least 
The car looks awesome in the flesh and you have my admiraation and envy as this has to be one of the best conversions i have seen in a long time 
Proper job from start to finish 
Oh and i agree about the wheels 
Very hard lookin 
Jay


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

Car looks great.. I was just going to comment on how I love the gold rims with the purple car.. its lost something by painting them black.

Great car :clap:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stunning looking car ... nice one


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

blueskygtr said:


> Great to meet you in person mate!!!!!
> JAE was fun to say the least
> The car looks awesome in the flesh and you have my admiraation and envy as this has to be one of the best conversions i have seen in a long time
> Proper job from start to finish
> ...


Hi Jay, was nice to Meet & chat to you too 

Thanks for the comments mate, I bet you can't wait until yours is done :clap: 


[QUOTEBigBlueR32]Car looks great.. I was just going to comment on how I love the gold rims with the purple car.. its lost something by painting them black.

Great car [/QUOTE]
Thanks 

It wasn't an easy decision to change the colour of the wheels. More a decision made out of necessity than anything else.

I do like the end results though, which is what counts


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice conversion, whats it like to drive? does it feel a bit nose heavy or is tha balance good?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Superb machinery

Thumbs up for the work that went into this


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> Very nice conversion, whats it like to drive? does it feel a bit nose heavy or is tha balance good?


It's hard to tell to be honest. If it is, it's very hard to tell but it's difficult if nigh on impossible to push the car to it's limits on the road.

I'm booked in for 2 track sessions at TRAX in September, so will report back after then :clap:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Stunning car mate....an ex sx s14a owner myself....but can i suggest one incy wincy thing.....whatever you do, where ever you are....if you bump into the central reservation king...aka Mellon Stu...yup dont ever let him get in it....you know what happens....and yes i was the passenger who took the amazing pictures :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

JAY, you should feel very proud of yourself and the work you've put into your car, definately a UK Iconic 200SX, it's well known throughout the country.
The wheels look great mate, definately very aggressive look.
The conversion is great too,, lots of great little touches that sets it above the rest...e.g. Custom Spark Plug Cover.
Well done mate.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Geordieboy said:


> Stunning car mate....an ex sx s14a owner myself....but can i suggest one incy wincy thing.....whatever you do, where ever you are....if you bump into the central reservation king...aka Mellon Stu...yup dont ever let him get in it....you know what happens....and yes i was the passenger who took the amazing pictures :chairshot :chairshot


LoL  - So it was you behind the camera then!

I havn't even let the Mrs' drive it yet (well she can't because the drivers seat is bolted to the floor  ) but If Stu ever asks, i'll bare that in mind


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

LAURENCE said:


> JAY, you should feel very proud of yourself and the work you've put into your car, definately a UK Iconic 200SX, it's well known throughout the country.
> The wheels look great mate, definately very aggressive look.
> The conversion is great too,, lots of great little touches that sets it above the rest...e.g. Custom Spark Plug Cover.
> Well done mate.


Thanks for your comments Laurence :smokin:


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

ahaaaa. Thats the car i saw at JAE. From my trip over in the Europe that was the one car i liked the most! My love of anything Nissan and Drifty coupled with the power plant from "the Daddy" - GTR. Awesome mate. Ship it over to Japan and ill tell you how it Drifts  :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Fantastic car m8 

Rog


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Powervehicles said:


> ahaaaa. Thats the car i saw at JAE. From my trip over in the Europe that was the one car i liked the most! My love of anything Nissan and Drifty coupled with the power plant from "the Daddy" - GTR. Awesome mate. Ship it over to Japan and ill tell you how it Drifts  :bowdown1: :bowdown1:



Noooooooooooo.........  

Thanks all the same, but It'll be staying away from any 4rse end drifty action for the forseable future :chairshot


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Magnificent car mate...i had the same idea for m old s14a to put an rb26 in, but ended up selling it. What power figures are you getting? very tail happy i take it :clap:


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Magnificent car mate...i had the same idea for m old s14a to put an rb26 in, but ended up selling it. What power figures are you getting? very tail happy i take it :clap:


Hi Faz 

Traction is surprisingly good to be honest! - A combination of the linear power of the twins, the helical diff, & the uprated suspension components I suppose?

As for power, I have no idea... It hasn't been on a dyno yet. It's running 1.3 bar on GT-SS's with supporting modifications.

Any idea's?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Around 500bhp I would think


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

purplepower said:


> Hi Faz
> 
> Traction is surprisingly good to be honest! - A combination of the linear power of the twins, the helical diff, & the uprated suspension components I suppose?
> 
> ...


i would say just over 500 with that spec. Does it feel as smooth as the sr20, or more heavier?


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Cool. The old arseometer says it's around 500bhp, so that sounds about right 

Faz, the car feels as smooth as a babies bum! - the power delivery of the twins is so linear, it's very easy to go very quickly!

So this is the skyline smile eh?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

yes certainly is....the reason i could no longer resist one when i changed!

oh and the sound.....too good for words


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

if you ever sell it...please let me know


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Miness said:


> if you ever sell it...please let me know


The ultimate compliment, Thankyou 

I'll be sure to let you know if I ever decide to sell  

As a bit of an update, I had it on a rolling road last week (APT in Norwich) & she made 497.3 bhp & 450 lb/ft of torque (at the flywheel).

I'm very happy with the results! - although I would like to add a set of cam's & a metal HG to the mod list :clap: 

It never ends does it


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

purplepower said:


> The ultimate compliment, Thankyou
> 
> I'll be sure to let you know if I ever decide to sell
> 
> ...


never.....

any intentions on drifting her?


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

now your just teasing with that dyno result..lol


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Ive been following your progress on here and SXOC - your car is stunning. My favourite UK S14


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> never.....
> 
> any intentions on drifting her?


Definately not Faz :chairshot 

I'm a gripper at heart  - I like the trackday's!


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Quail said:


> Ive been following your progress on here and SXOC - your car is stunning. My favourite UK S14


Why thankyou sir :clap:


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

You have _the_ best S14a in the country Jay and after our little err......... spirited drive out the other night, I can report that it does indeed go pretty well too and sounds awesome:bowdown1:


----------

